# Single Movement String Quartet in C minor



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a short piece for strings I wrote on the side while working on my 4th symphony.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/12_RX44qGwFlGaoS0nL16Otx9v6ouG6mm/view?usp=sharing


----------

